# forums.gentoo.org          vs                gentoo.pl

## misterLu

Tylko czy nam to forum potrzebne????

Nie mowie, ze zle ze je dostalismy, ale mamy juz forum.

Pytania, na ktore nie uzyskuje odpowiedzi na gentoo.pl , zadaje tu, ale po angielsku.

Jak zadam je po polsku, to i tak moge liczyc na pomoc tylko tych, co na gentoo.pl

juz byli. A jak chce pytac obcokrajowcow, to na pewno nie na polskim dziale forums.gentoo.org! To sie kupy nie trzyma.   :Shocked: 

----------

## (l)user

Nikt ci nie kaze z niego korzystac.

----------

## ^arsen^

osobicie lubie fora oparte na phpBB,

a te na gentoo.pl nie ma "klimatu".

Wiem ze nektorzy mnie zjedza ze jestem drobiazgowy lecz czesc ludzi mi przyzna racje, ze fora na phpBB sa przyjemniejsze.

----------

## misterLu

 *(l)user wrote:*   

> Nikt ci nie kaze z niego korzystac.

 

No tak, widze ze na powazne rozwazenie za i przeciw nie ma liczyc  :Sad: 

 jupi ja jej- mamy nowe forum ! extra.

 *^arsen^ wrote:*   

> osobicie lubie fora oparte na phpBB, 
> 
> a te na gentoo.pl nie ma "klimatu". 
> 
> Wiem ze nektorzy mnie zjedza ze jestem drobiazgowy lecz czesc ludzi mi przyzna racje, ze fora na phpBB sa przyjemniejsze.

 

Ja tez je lubie, ale teraz mi chodzi o uzytecznosc. Bo nie wiadomo gdzie mamy pisac.

Na gentoo.pl czy org ??

----------

## (l)user

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No tak, widze ze na powazne rozwazenie za i przeciw nie ma liczyc
> 
> jupi ja jej- mamy nowe forum ! extra. 
> ...

 

Temat jest glupi a na powazne rozwazanie za i przeciw byl czas wczesniej. Teraz juz forum powstalo i to  tylko i wylacznie na zyczenie polskich uzytkownikow, a to ze masz teraz dylemat moralny i nie wiesz gdzie zadawac pytania to juz twoj problem.

pozdro

----------

## no4b

phpbb jest fajne, tamto forum jest mniej uzyteczne, mniej wygodne.

----------

## velociraptor

Osobiście nie korzystam, z forum na gentoo.pl.

Pozdro

Slawek

----------

## cechor

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja tez je lubie, ale teraz mi chodzi o uzytecznosc. Bo nie wiadomo gdzie mamy pisac.
> 
> Na gentoo.pl czy org ??

 

A moze by tak dac linka na to forum na gentoo.pl ?

I poprzednich moderatorow "usadzic" tutaj   :Wink: 

----------

## Daemon42

Ja wam pomoge rozwiazac ten dylemat:

Utworzenie polskiej sekcji Forum Gentoo jest proba scentralizowania wszelkiego supportu, jaki tylko mozecie uzyskac. Owszem, niby www.gentoo.pl jest adresem prostym do zapamietania, to przypominam, ze wiekszosc osob szuka informacji raczej na stronach oficjalnych.

Gentoo.pl jest strona oficjalna, ale nie znajdziemy bezposredniego linka przez strone glowna Gentoo. A jak doswiadczenie mnie samego nauczylo - nie kazdy potrafi z google korzystac, nawet na tyle, aby mu www.gentoo.pl wyrzucilo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Wiec podsumowujac jakie argumenty sa ZA:

- Scentralizowanie - po cholere 10 roznych www z 10 roznymi problemami na kazdym, skoro mozna wykorzystac jedna na ktorej jest 100 problemow...

- Oficjalizm - wchodzac na Gentoo Forums mamy link na Polish Forum - i to byc dobre

Argumenty PRZECIW:

- Poczatkowo wystepujacy chaos - uzytkownicy nie wiedza gdzie pisac, sporo problemow powinno zostac przepisanych z gentoo.pl na Gentoo Forums 

- Badz co badz Polish Gentoo Forum jest delikatnie ukryte wzgledem www.gentoo.org

Moje propozycje:

- Na www.gentoo.pl zamknac forum (nie mozna wysylac postow, ale mozna bedzie je czytac, do chwili przeniesienia go tutaj) oraz podac informacje w tamtejszym forum, ze w tej chwili sa przenosiny na https://forums.gentoo.org

----------

## cechor

 *Daemon42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moje propozycje:
> 
> - Na www.gentoo.pl zamknac forum (nie mozna wysylac postow, ale mozna bedzie je czytac, do chwili przeniesienia go tutaj) oraz podac informacje w tamtejszym forum, ze w tej chwili sa przenosiny na https://forums.gentoo.org

 

Wlasnie o cos takiego mi chodzilo, jestem calkowicie za  :Smile: 

----------

## Rayers

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Na www.gentoo.pl zamknac forum (nie mozna wysylac postow, ale mozna bedzie je czytac, do chwili przeniesienia go tutaj) 
> 
> Wlasnie o cos takiego mi chodzilo, jestem calkowicie za 
> ...

 

Również uważam że to właściwy pomysł.

Pozdrawiam,

----------

## emdej

ja rowniez popieram  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Można na stronie głównej gentoo.pl dać bezpośredni link do tego forum.

----------

## _troll_

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Można na stronie głównej gentoo.pl dać bezpośredni link do tego forum.

 

Jestem za! (a nawet przeciw?  :Wink:  )

A swoja droga tez zastanawiam sie nad jednym - czy ktos zamierza (a moze juz powoli trwaja proby...) przeniesc stare forum tutaj?

----------

## wwojtas

Witam

Jako tworca strony gentoo.pl wypadalo by mi zajac stanowisko w tej dyskusji, wiec:

Bronilem sie do tej pory przed phpBB jak przed winda, uwazam osobiscie, ze jest to jeden wielki wodotrysk, ktory absolutnie nie pasowal by do surowego klimatu gentoo.pl. Podtrzymuje swoje zdanie na ten temat. Jednak serwis gentoo.pl jest nie tylko tworem stworzonym dla mnie lecz dla ogolnej spolecznosci Gentoo w Polsce, wiec jezeli faktycznie glosem wiekszosci uzytkownikow i co najwazniejsze osob wspoltworzacych tresc bedzie uruchomienie "tego czego"  :Smile:  w domenie gentoo.pl, tak sie stanie. 

Trzeba sie jednak zastanowic nad aspektem techniczno-politycznym  :Smile: , czy: stawiamy wlasny engine na serwerze gentoo.pl , czy linkujemy sie do obecnego forum na gentoo.org (moje zdanie jest chyba oczywiste). Obecne tu forum, na ktorym mam zaszczyt udzielac swojego glosu ma kilka dosc istotnych niedociagniec:

1. Brak polskiego interfejsu

2. Brak mozliwosci bezposredniego dostepu do bazy danych, gdzie w przypadku checi przeniesienia postow z obecnego forum gentoo.pl jest to niemozliwe (chyba, ze chce sie komus klepac recznie )

3. Brak mozliwosci tworzenia odrebnych dzialow itp.

Plusy ?

Nie znalazlem zadnych (tu prosze o wasza opinie, jak na razie zauwazylem tylko jeden argument: phpBB).

Z uwaga bede sledzil ten watek i mam nadzieje, ze wspolnie wypracujemy sobie model najbardziej pasujacy do NASZYCH POLSKICH preferencji  :Smile: 

#USE="pozdrawiam" emerge  WWojtas

----------

## cechor

 *wwojtas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trzeba sie jednak zastanowic nad aspektem techniczno-politycznym , czy: stawiamy wlasny engine na serwerze gentoo.pl , czy linkujemy sie do obecnego forum na gentoo.org (moje zdanie jest chyba oczywiste). Obecne tu forum, na ktorym mam zaszczyt udzielac swojego glosu ma kilka dosc istotnych niedociagniec:
> 
> 1. Brak polskiego interfejsu
> ...

 

Po pierwsze dziekujemy za zainteresowanie, wlasnie Ciebie tu brakowalo  :Smile: 

Odpowiem na to co wiem. Interfejs to pewnie jest do dogadania (inne kraje maja juz swoj). Dostep do bazy czy okaze sie potrzebny tego niewiem ale moze byc problem z dostepem.

Propozycja utworzenia polskiego forum w phpBB z poddzialami itp jest kuszaca, wtedy najlepiej gdyby to gentoo.org zrobilo link do takiego forum   :Wink:  (moze by sie zgodzili zablokowac forum i wstawic posta o zmianie adresu forum-pl) , jednak wydaje sie to malo prawdopodobne. Z drubiej strony niewygodne by bylo patrzac od strony uzytkownikow rozbijac sie na 2 fora i tu rozwiazaniem by bylo podlinkowanie tego forum do gentoo.pl . Trudno mi sie niestety jednoznacznie okreslic wiec mam nadzieje ze inni beda mieli jeszcze jakies za/przeciw.

PS. phpBB jest naprawde wygodniejsze   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## no4b

Ale tu jest forum oficjalne, masz odrazu na jednym forum *ogromna* ilosc informacji (moze i po angilsku, ale jest narawde duuuuuzo) i nie trzeba skakac, sporo mozna znalesc bez zadawania pytania.

A gentoo.pl dalej pozostanie zrodlem informacji i artykulow o gentoo.

----------

## Daemon42

W czesci te niedociagniecia sa spowodowane brakiem moderatora. I to trzeba bedzie zalatwic w pierwszej kolejnosci. Bo to wlasnie moderator musi zalatwiac polski interfejs itp. itd.

Ja bym zaproponowal takie cos:

forum zostawic tutaj i w miare mozliwosci (wiem - latwo powiedziec, trudniej zrobic), troszeczke zmienic koncepcje strony gentoo.pl - po prostu zrobic dzial faq - ktory skupialby miedzy innymi wiekszosc problemow najczesciej pojawiajacych sie tutaj na forum (oczywiscie wraz z rozwiazaniami)

Dodatkowo zrobic tylko dzialy "O Gentoo", "Polska dokumentacja", "Download", "FAQ" i "Tips & Tricks" olalbym (aczkolwiek to moja opinia) "Publikacje" oraz "News" - powiedzmy sobie szczerze, tak nie za bardzo jest o czym pisac w newsach, zas Gentoo to nie piece-of-soft, ze mozna pisac o changelogach itp. itd. raz na tydzien...

Ja wiem, ze wszyscy oczekuja zmian z dnia na dzien, jednak to naprawde nie jest takie latwe. Kazdy by chcial wejsc sobie na www.gentoo.org a tam bach! - polski interfejs z polskim tlumaczeniem wszystkiego.

Oczywiscie mam nadzieje, ze cos takiego predzej czy pozniej nastapii, ale do tego jeszcze naprawde dluga droga. Zaistnienie na Forum to wlasciwie dopiero poczatek tej drogi. Potrzebne sa zespoly tlumaczy do Gentoo Newsletterow, pozniej prawdodpobobnie trzeba bedzie przetlumaczyc caly interface www. Nie mam pojecia jak idzie tlumaczenie dokumentow z gentoo.org.

I naprawde wydaje mi sie to dziwne, ze zamiast sie cieszyc z tego co sie stalo, to narzekacie...

----------

## zytek

Ja się cieszę... strasznie.. o ile dla mnie gentoo ma parę wad, kde mi się nie kompiluje, portage ma wieelee braków w stosunku do PLDowskiego rpm/poldek (proszę tylko nie offtopicować, ja tu nie chcę flame-warów ;>) to jednak własnie ta cała "gentoo comunity", to całe forum z mnóstwem ludzi i mnóstwem rozwiązanych problemów przekonuje mnie do zostania przy tej distro .. Byłbym za podlinkowaniem forum gentoo.pl tutaj.

----------

## mmad

Tez jestem za tym aby forums.gentoo.org bylo glownym polskim forum. Strona gentoo.pl powinna raczej skupiac sie na publikowaniu wlasnych artykulow oraz linkow do ciekawych watkow na tym forum. Gdy juz bedzie moderator bedzie mozna zalozyc pare watkow glownych( faq, instalacja itp.).

pozdr.

----------

## btower

 *wwojtas wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> 1. Brak polskiego interfejsu
> 
> 2. Brak mozliwosci bezposredniego dostepu do bazy danych, gdzie w przypadku checi przeniesienia postow z obecnego forum gentoo.pl jest to niemozliwe (chyba, ze chce sie komus klepac recznie )
> ...

 

Ad 1. Nie sądziłem że to jest takie ważne dla niektórych ale skoro tak to chyba nie będzie problemem stworzenia polskiego interfejsu skoro inne działy je mają.

Ad. 2. Ha. Problemy postów i tak powtarzają się co jakiś czas, niewiele pomaga dział Publikacje.

Praktycznie wszystko "samo się przeniesie" w dwa miesiące. Pozatym można zostawić mozliwość przeglądania starego forum.

Ad. 3. No niby nie, ale to by się pewnie i nie sprawdziło. Za mało użytkowników, za niski byłby poziom polskiego forum ze względu na to ze praktycznie wszystko jest rozwijane w angielsko-języcznym forum.

Pozatym skąd wiadomo że nie moglibyśmy tworzyć własnych działów? Pozatym to chyba nie po to są tworzone te różnojęzyczne działy na oficjalnym forum gentoo aby tam rozwijać główne problemy, wewnątrz niewielkiej grupy (póki co niewielkiej) osób. Jest to celowe.

Swoją drogą wspominasz o tworzeniu działów na forum a na forum gentoo.pl nie ma póki co żadnego tematycznego działu!!

----------

## badzio

a ktos mi powie czemu nie dziala strona www.gentoo.pl?? jesli jej tworca uznal ze jest zbedna, to mogl chociaz udostepnic gdzies archiwum forum. mi czasem zdarza sie uzyc opcji search - zwlaszcza jesli pameitam, ze podobny do mojego problem byl poruszany.

jest szansa by www.gentoo.pl znow wystartowalo albo by chociaz sie pojawilo archiwum postow z gentoo.pl  :Question: 

----------

## Tommm

jak to nie działa gentoo.pl? u mnie działa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dagger

Na forum gentoo.pl nie znajdziesz wszystkiego czego szukasz. Szczerze mowiac jest tam bardzo malo informacji. Tutaj natomiast jest wszystko, a czy to jest po polsku czy angielsku nie ma to zadnego znaczenia.

----------

## badzio

mi tez juz dziala. ale przez kilka godzin bylo niedzialajace

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> Na forum gentoo.pl nie znajdziesz wszystkiego czego szukasz. Szczerze mowiac jest tam bardzo malo informacji. 
> 
> 

 

zgadzam sie, ze jesli chodzi o zawartosc merytoryczna to gentoo.pl ustepuje znaczaco gentoo.org. ale jednak jakis czas to forum funkcjonowalo (z tego co kojarze, to co najmniej rok) - ludzie zglaszali sie z problemami i uzyskiwali na nie odpowiedzi (dobrze wiem, bo bylem zarowno wsrod jednych jak i wsrod drugich  :Cool:  ). wiec w momencie jesli kojarze ze jakis temat byl juz poruszany na gentoo.pl, to szybciej tam sie wyszuka (mniej postow) niz tutaj

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tutaj natomiast jest wszystko, a czy to jest po polsku czy angielsku nie ma to zadnego znaczenia.

 

dla Ciebie nie ma to znaczenia. dla mnie tez zazwyczaj nie. ale jest duzo uzytkownikow gentoo, ktorzy angielski znaja z filmow i piosenek i wychowani na wingrozie nie bardzo potrafia czytac angielskie porady odnosnie linuxa  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dagger

Na szczescie jest teraz i polska czesc na oficjalnym forum, takze jak ktos bedzie potrzebowal pomocy napewno znajdzie sie ktos kto bedzie w stanie przetlumaczyc  :Smile: )

----------

## fallow

ja takze b. sie ciesze ze jest polska czesc , znam angielski na tyle zeby moc sobie poczytac watki anglojezyczne ale w koncu jestem polakiem no i na polskim forum na pewno jest jakos "bardziej jak u siebie"  :Smile: 

----------

